# Circuito integrado MAX232



## Spectrejos (Feb 3, 2006)

Hola a todos tengo un problema necesito un circuito integrado MAX232 que no encuentro por ningun lado en las tiendas y me gustaria saber si es posible extraerlo de algun otro dispositivo o si se encuentra con otro nombre o equivalencia les estare agradecido.....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 3, 2006)

Hola, puedes usar este sencillo circuito conversor de RS232 a TTL

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ttl232/index.htm

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Feb 4, 2006)

Spectrejos dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos tengo un problema necesito un circuito integrado MAX232 que no encuentro por ningun lado en las tiendas y me gustaria saber si es posible extraerlo de algun otro dispositivo o si se encuentra con otro nombre o equivalencia les estare agradecido.....



No? que raro, es tan comun como un transistor BC337.

Tal vez lo tengan de otra 'marca' o 'fabricante'. 

Por ejemplo: 
Intersil: HIN232
National: DS14C232     

Pero los hay de casi todos los fabricantes, me parece raro que no lo tengan.

Saludos


----------



## Spectrejos (Feb 20, 2006)

Oigan encontre el MAX232 CPE es igual que el MAX232 se puede utilizar ??¿?¿¿? cuales son las diferencias entre estos dos modelos de CI ?


----------



## Piries (Feb 23, 2006)

Si consultas el datasheet del integrado podras ver las diferencias si las hay. Ahora no tengo los datasheet a mano... Si tienes problemas para encontrar estos integrados puedes pedir samples a maxim que es el fabricante.


----------



## MARIA ROSA (Dic 16, 2008)

hola necesito encontrar el  circuito  integrado del max 232 pero a un puerto serial alguno  me podria ayudar por favor se los agradezco mucho... 


ATT: maria


----------



## carbetran (Dic 17, 2008)

MARIA ROSA dijo:
			
		

> hola necesito encontrar el  circuito  integrado del max 232 pero a un puerto serial alguno  me podria ayudar por favor se los agradezco mucho...
> 
> 
> ATT: maria



Hola, no acabo de entender bien que es lo que necesitas. Si lo que buscas es el data sheet del max232 prueba en el siguiente enlace.
http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX220-MAX249.pdf


----------



## spiritneverdies (Jun 2, 2012)

Saludos!
Tengo una duda sobre el diagrama del max232.
Ya habia hecho el circuito y me funciono, solo que quiero hacer una plaquita para no tener que estar soldando y desoldando todo, tambien quiero ponerle unos leds de estado pero no se como ponerlos.
Encontre un diagrama que decia que tenia que conectar los asi : 5v--Led--TLL
para el RX, TX, RTS y CTS pero como pienso usar leds bicolor no puedo conectarlo asi, en otro lado decia que podria conectarlos de esta manera: TLL--led--GND
pero dice que los leds brillaran muy poco.
Alguien podria aconsejarme sobre esto?
podria usar un NPN para aumentar el brillo, no?
y lo que mas me interesa saber es que si de alguna manera le afectan los leds a la transmicion de datos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yo te recomiendo usar transistores para los led's

Saludos


----------

